# Dog keeps peeing in the house



## Panophobiac (Oct 18, 2008)

My dog is an English Water Spaniel/Chihuahua mix. We got her from a shelter two years ago. She was trained using puppy pads. We walk her 2-3 times a day. But she continues to pee on beds, rugs, and couches. We love Lulu but we can't take this anymore please HELP!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

First get your dog to the vet to check for medical problems that may be causing this behavior. Next, potty train your dog like she's a puppy:

In short, get your dog on a schedule, reward elimating outside, interrupt and take outside but don't scold mistakes, clean up with an enzymatic pet mess cleaner, and NO MORE free access around the home unless she's empty and supervised. Either tie her to you, crate her or make a small, puppy proofed and easily cleaned area for her to stay in when you can't watch her every move.


----------



## The Perfect Storm (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is a good article written by Ian Dunbar. 

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining

You should also probably read the other articles. 

Hope that helps.
Dan


----------

